
The What, Why, and How of the Docker Certified Associate (DCA) Certification - BretFisher
https://www.bretfisher.com/docker-certified-associate/
======
michaelbuckbee
It's interesting - most developers don't seem to really take certifications
into account, but they still seem popular in the sysadmin/devops crowd (AWS in
particular seems kind of nuts for them, not sure why).

~~~
BretFisher
One assumption I've made (in my 30+ certs over 20 years, all in
sysadmin/tools) is that ops/sysadmin can be much more tool/feature centric.
It's rather easy to test someone's ability to know cli options or know the
"one way" to configure a tool.

